# R32 pedal fitment and Part #????



## rerun69 (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a 2001 Jetta and I want to put the R32 pedals in, do I just ask for MKIV R32 pedals or what? do they just fit where the old ones were or do I have to make em fit?
also what is the part # for the ones that have the rubber flag stuff not the ones with rough holes?


----------



## rerun69 (Jul 6, 2009)

bumpppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--VR6_12v/Interior/Pedal/

Its all a direct fit.


----------



## rerun69 (Jul 6, 2009)

thanx a lot dam I thought they were about 200 dollars but 450 WTF
:screwy:


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

thats what they $ you can't even buy them from VW


----------



## rerun69 (Jul 6, 2009)

why not???the stealer wont sell r32 pedals???what does that mean???


----------



## rerun69 (Jul 6, 2009)

:beer:bump


----------



## naterkane (Feb 8, 2001)

> thats what they $ you can't even buy them from VW


 um.... here ya go. 


Standard "sporty whatever" pedals 8N1 064 200 
"VW Racing" pedals JNV 711 001 
"VW Racing" footrest JNV 864 777


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

HaHa good luck trying to buy them & let me know what they say SMFH then I'll pay for set for U & I... oh & the big  who knows it all....




27% off all VW parts

http://www.keffervw.com/./?http://ww...?siteid=215844


----------

